# Removing leather curl



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone has a recommendation on an easy fix for a curl? The right belt (see pic) needs fixing.

I was thinking of keeping it rolled in the opposite direction for a week, but I am afraid I may introduce a new problem.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

While there may be a solution, I'd just leave it be. Things like bags age and take on character including the twisting of some of the leather bits. I wouldn't give it a second look.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks. I agree; may be that is what I will do. But I have been worried that I will damage it if I place the bag in a tight spot without straightening this first. Then I may introduce a more formal, straight, crease.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Still wouldn't worry about it. When a product, leather or otherwise, begins to show signs of wear, the first few are always the hardest to deal with. As the product continues to age it's easier to look at any imperfection as just part of the patina.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

If you want to try fixing it, maybe soak it in leather conditioner and then try to leave it flattened under some heavy weights for several days. Or, if you have a significant other who owns a flat iron for her hair, you could try that with a cloth or something on each side to shield the leather from the direct heat of the plates.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Just roll it "anti" for a day or so, shouldn't cause any problems at all


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd just continue treating it with whatever leather conditioner/cream you've been using. I've found that leather straps eventually get soft (not necessarily less durable) and fall straight anyway.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I do not have access to a flat iron, so I will focus on the conditioner for now. I love this bag, so I have remained too hesitant to try anything at all without a second opinion.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

phyrpowr said:


> Just roll it "anti" for a day or so, shouldn't cause any problems at all


I guess I will have to try this again. The darn thing just rolled right back after a day's anti-roll..


----------

